# What are you naming your baby? What are their siblings called?



## diz

I have Noah Philip ( Philip after his grandad) and also Elliott Thomas ( Thomas from his great grandad) 

Baby has no name at the moment :flower:


----------



## mazndave

We have Seth Alexander and Elsie Rae. If this one is a boy we're 99% certain he'll be called Arlo William, and if it's a girl we're not really sure but I love Edith Grace (Edie). We also like Nancy and Martha.


----------



## Caitie44

DD is Zoe Nicole, and with our new LO we only have a boy name picked out, which is Camden Roy. Girl names are so hard for us lol.


----------



## Qmama79

I'd like to name our unborn son Quinlan Alexander or Quinn Christopher ... I think oh will go with Quinn. His brother is Finley Ethan , which sounds very good with the last name.


----------



## jessmke

If this baby is a boy it will be Elliot Archer. 

If this baby is a girl it will be Isla Wren.


----------



## nulla0502

We have a Freya Marie and our christmas pudding will be Orla Karin.


----------



## Boo44

We have Jack James and Frederick (Freddie) Paul

If baby is a boy we're thinking Arthur Harry possibly but I have a long list!

If baby is a girl it will be either Ivy Grace or Orla Grace


----------



## Neferet

My little boy is Isaac Sirius.

New baby will be Ava Rae.


----------



## wonderstruck

If it's a girl (which I have a strong feeling it is) we will be calling her Summer Violet. We haven't quite decided on a boys name yet. If I hadn't already used the name Elliott on my dog that would be my top pick, haha. This will be our first!


----------



## kksy9b

We have Charles Louis now. The next baby will either be Claire Therese Lynn or Calvin John. All the names starting with C are just coincidence, not on purpose ;)


----------



## Lucy3

I have Lachlan David and at this stage this one will be Mia Grace, but not 100% decided yet :)


----------



## KimmieHawkins

My sons names are Gabriel Isaiah and Donovan Jahmal. This baby will be Scarlett Rose if it's a girl or Ramsey Lee if its a boy.


----------



## Mrs Bee

We have Alice Heidi and her baby sister will be Hazel Faith


----------



## babydustcass

We have DS George Albie and DD Macie Amelia.
If this one is a boy and strong feelings it is he'll be Oscar James or Jenson James
And if it's a girl she will be Marley with the second name yet to be decided but maybe Anne or Sue


----------



## gingajewel

My lo is called Megan marie and we are swaying towards Mila Isabella or Finley Edward this time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly and James :)


----------



## MollyMalone

My son's name is Luca Ettore (Ettore was after my father in law). 

If we have a daughter it will probably be Chiara and if we have a son we are considering Enzo. No middle names yet...


----------



## dani_tinks

I have a Jacob and this one will probably be Esme


----------



## Buttercup84

Our girls are Nancy Alice and Astrid Zoe. If this one is a boy he'll be either Dominic Robert or Zachary Robert, not sure about a girl's name as yet.


----------



## CandiceSj

Nora (8) and Adam (4) with new baby to be named Ali (boy)


----------



## Becyboo__x

We have Mason Perry .. OHs son is Nathan and were stuck for our girl due in June :(!


----------



## jinxii

I have a Teddy Bear and a Bitsy Boo. This one will be Saffron Rose. Okay.. the first two might be my dogs  I'm a FTM of a non-furbaby.


----------



## JumpingIn

jinxii said:


> I have a Teddy Bear and a Bitsy Boo. This one will be Saffron Rose. Okay.. the first two might be my dogs  I'm a FTM of a non-furbaby.

You had me going... My heart sank! Haha...I love Saffron


----------



## JumpingIn

Zachary Conrad here

For number 2 (if we're ever brave enough) I like Joshua Marlowe or Josephine Amelie


----------



## pippi_89

We have Amelia Lily (Mia) and Oliver Dafydd (Ollie).

Right now the top of the list for new baby are Benjamin Rhys (Ben) or Elena Jasmine (Ella).


----------



## aidensxmomma

My older children are Aiden Thomas, Madalynn Ann, and Seraphina Nicole.

For mine and OH's baby, if we have a boy, he'll be named Philip Michael. But we're completely stuck on girls names. All we know is that her middle name with be June.


----------



## SaraVO

jinxii said:


> I have a Teddy Bear and a Bitsy Boo. This one will be Saffron Rose. Okay.. the first two might be my dogs  I'm a FTM of a non-furbaby.

I was worried for a second. That gave me a good laugh which is now making little man kick. So thanks!! 

I have a fur baby named "Lucie be a Lady". For the akc. We call her Lucie. And we have officially decided to be noncommittal about naming little man until we have been officially introduced. My husband does not want to choose until he is actually here. But Sebastian Richard and Ezra Richard are the current favorites.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Our son is called Micah and so far this baby will probably be:

Tabitha Rosemary Ann for a girl or
Asa Roland James for a boy.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

We have an Isaac James. This baby will be Harvey James


----------



## NennaKay

I've got an Allison Grace (Allie), and we're due another girl... Finally settled on Emma Rose (Emmie)!


----------



## hellojello25

We're going with Alexander James, but if he were a girl, his name would be Hailey Ann.


----------



## sma1588

I know its old but I have a Kaydence arianna and a kyle archer. were team yellow on our last in which will be kaysen


----------



## maria43

Nicholas (17), Bella (14), Mateo (5) and Cruz (3) 

This baby? No clue. I like Liliana for a girl but for a boy we really don't know.


----------



## mommabear.xo

This is baby #1, and it's name will be...
David Joseph Douglas ("DJ" for short, this is is for a boy. This is also daddy's name.)
Dakota-Rose Pearl (for a girl, Pearl is also my middle name.)


----------



## chelsealynnb

I have 3 boys, Jason Robert (after his dad), Hayden James and Lincoln Maxwell. This little girl will be Aubree Madeline.


----------



## MUMOF5

chelsealynnb said:


> I have 3 boys, Jason Robert (after his dad), Hayden James and Lincoln Maxwell. This little girl will be Aubree Madeline.

Love Lincoln Maxwell! X


----------



## pippi_89

After MUCH debate (](*,)) this one will be Eleanor Frances (Ella)


----------



## Flannz94

I have Mason John, and still no clue what this little girl will be! Leaning towards Morgan Jayne at the moment xx


----------



## KBCupcake

Our firstborn is Inara Elizabeth, the next girl will be Cordelia Anne. For a boy we're going with Eric Malcolm to honor DH's grandfathers. Any other girls, we're not sure. 

I rather like Beatrice Claire, but I also like Bryony Claire! :)


----------



## cvd16

Expecting our first child..

If it's a boy - Ivan Alexander 

If it's a girl - Allie... haven't thought of a middle name yet :/


----------



## sma1588

ok I lied were not staying team yellow lol but if its a girl it will be kierstyn Alannah and if its a boy will be kaysin A. ( still need a middle name)


----------



## JumpingIn

We have a Zachary Conrad

Number two will probably either be Joshua Marlowe or Josephine Amelie


----------

